# Food Safety News - 02/28/2021.... Mainly children sick in Swedish Salmonella outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Feb 28, 2021)

*Mainly children sick in Swedish Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on Feb 28, 2021 12:03 am Swedish health officials are investigating a national outbreak of Salmonella that has affected a dozen people. Twelve Salmonella enteritidis cases have been linked by whole genome sequencing (WGS). Eight of the patients are children younger than 10. The patients live in 10 different regions of the country. The same number of males and females have... Continue Reading


*X-rays for food safety: Two common misconceptions about X-ray inspections*
By Guest Contributor on Feb 28, 2021 12:01 am Opinion X-ray inspection of food products is becoming increasingly popular worldwide. This is likely due to two factors. First and foremost are the high costs associated with a food recall caused by foreign body contamination. Second, studies performed by the FDA and other organizations have concluded scanning food with X-ray scanners does not pose a... Continue Reading


*Recall expanded to include all El Abuelito Cheeses for Listeria monocytogenes*
By News Desk on Feb 27, 2021 11:18 pm El Abuelito Cheese of Paterson, NJ has expanded its original recall of Feb. 19, recalling all Queso Fresco (Fresh, soft cheese), Quesillo (Oaxaca, string cheese), and Requeson (Ricotta) products, because it has the potential to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes. All Queso Fresco products with sell-by dates through 032821; all Quesillo (Oaxaca, string cheese) products... Continue Reading


----------

